# High quality image of Port Aransas lighthouse wanted



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

As many of you may know, I do large format printing, and can make high quality custom canvas prints. I am working on a project for myself and need some help. I am looking for a high quality photograph or painting of the Port Aransas light house. 

What I intend to do is to print this on canvas in 3 or 4 panels between 36 and 60 inches tall for a large wall in my living room. So here is the deal, for whoever provides the photo or painting I use, I will provide them a large format canvas print of the image at no charge. This project is not for resale, but for personal use. Of course, I can print them for sale if the person so desires. 

Feel free to post your images in this thread or pm me directly. Any help is appreciated. :texasflag


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Just google Lydia Ann Lighthouse. There are tons of images of it out there. If you are using it only for your personal use there shouldn't be any issues using any of them


----------

